# A story of hope



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I just have to share this - I got a BFP today!!!! After having two 3-celled frozen embies put back on the 13th. I honestly thought I didn't have much chance - but three pg tests can't be wrong. I am of course terrified - but overjoyed. I wanted to share this in case anyone else is going through similar. It can happen. I just pray now that this pg sticks.
Bernie xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Bernie Great news Congrates.Having FET on the 20th Nov so it is good to hear the positives from frosties.Having two put in as well so fingers x.

Shaz


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations....what great news!

You have given me hope, so thankyou.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bernie-Congratulations and thanks for sharing your good news have a happy and healthy pg      

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Bernie,

Well done and congratulations!!     

Look after the 2 (or 3!) of you,

Tina xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bernie! well done and congratulations.  Thanks for telling us this beautiful story , dreams can come true, and it has certainly given me hope, as I just had an IVF BFN. 
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS !​
Great to hear success stories...keeps us all positive (especially since I'm now in the 2ww of 2nd fet with one 4 cell - grade 1 - snowbaby on board)... 

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months... and beyond... 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Bernie 

Congratulations - I have just had BFN today very upset but clinic told me I have 3    6 - 8 cell embryos frozen & can go back february - now I have read this it gives me something to focus on 

Enjoy 

Teresa
x


----------

